# Pain management coding



## fvella (Nov 19, 2009)

I have just been offered a position to do the office and procedure coding for a Pain Management Clinic. I have been coding for general surgeons for several years, but am unfamiliar with pain management coding. What would be the best resource or resources to learn more regarding pain management coding.


----------



## AYCPC (Nov 20, 2009)

Contexo Media website has a book for both anesthesia and pain management. These two specialties usuall go hand in hand. Good luck!


----------



## Walker22 (Nov 23, 2009)

Coding Strategies, Inc. also publishes a pain management book.


----------

